# Picture of White Worms



## upt1me

I captured a picture of the little white worms that people complain about in their tanks. Thought this might be of some use for the newbies or for an informational page of some sort.


----------



## shutter13

stupid planeria!!

to get rid of it add a tiny bit of salt... like 1 tablespoon per 15 gallons for a few days then do small daily water changes to get rid of the salt


----------



## rbp 4 135

shutter13 said:


> stupid planeria!!
> 
> to get rid of it add a tiny bit of salt... like 1 tablespoon per 15 gallons for a few days then do small daily water changes to get rid of the salt


 that would be correct


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

That stuff is a pain in the ass.


----------



## EJR1976

So for a few days you have to add salt?? I added some one day and it did nothing...







i saw some pills in the store that say they kill parasites anyone have any clues if that works?? I hate these fuckin worms! i have been vac and changing water every 2 days and they are still around after a week! any help would be awesome


----------



## Daywalker

got the bastards in my tank







so will be adding salt from tomorrow


----------



## Reddevill

I got them too. Just got them about a week ago.


----------



## idontknow

are the worms harmful to the fish?


----------



## shutter13

idontknow said:


> are the worms harmful to the fish?


 no not at all... they're just annoying to look at


----------



## Genin

ah yes, the dreaded worms. those bastards really get annoying if their numbers rise up. it looks like a small snow storm in your tank.


----------



## Alexraptor

ah those worms, i used to have alot of probs with those when i first got my P, the only one good thing was that there wasent any molding or breaking down food around lol


----------



## DR_Bombay

mmmm does anyone know where these little things come from i seem to have a problem with them as well.


----------



## elTwitcho

Bombay, usually it's waste in the tank. Since they feed on uneaten food and waste keeping a cleaner tank will help keep them in check


----------



## micus

i got them, a lil tiny bit, i found that as soon as i started feeeding raw fish, the numbers jumped x100000000, feedin on only pellets, and shrimp makes is so there theres very little waste floating around in the water, like almost zero from teh pellets and like a tiny tiny bit from the shrimp,


----------



## CREEPER415

go to your lfs and get some copper


----------



## Rikimaru

Yes little basterds.
Use salt or GASTROPEX(copper substance).
And change ur wate rmore often.


----------



## chiefkyle

Hey, that is where mine (other post i have) came from. My algae eaters take care of them though in my community tank.


----------



## Avatar~God

ya i had had them in my tank before. i had an arowana in there so it was kinda hard to find somthing that would not be to harmfull for them. Arowanas are really sencetive. I ended up giving the aro up for some pirnhas and before i got them i used copper safe. IT worked like a charm. The only problem is that these guys live in your gravel so if you have some kinda hose(python or somthing) it would work great. at my work we had bigger white worms like an inch swimming around in the water we used copper safe and it worked great. We get those all the time in some of the tanks. it seems to happen more in agressive tanks where we feed them feeders n sh*t,.


----------



## kove32

I love those worms. Man, they help keep my tank clean. Often they go unnoticed by larger fish, but if you get a few smaller ones in there, those buggers will be GONE. My fish love to feed on them, plus, they help eat the uneaten food/poop. I don't know why you guys don't like them!?


----------



## dking6

Hell no. Once you have a few you have a million. I posted on here about a week ago about those things. I did some serious gravel filtering and water changes and they never went away. I have coppersafe but I didn't realize it would take care of these things. Also i think they build way up in your filter. I have a canister filter that I turned off to clean the tank and when i turned it back on millions of the suckers came out. So If copper safe will do the trick then I guess i'll try. Might strip down the filter but I don't really want to. If anyone could help let me know if the coppersafe will knock them out in the filter too. Thanks guys.


----------



## fishgirl650

I've had my P's and tank for about 6months now and I just discovers these little annoying worms. I've been doing research on it to find out how I go them and how to get rid of them. Everyone seems to say they could probably be Planaria. According to google Planaria look like this:







for some reason I'm not convinced thats what i have. then dont look alike, maybe because there are babies?? I don't know, can some one help?

*ALso I found this really good site with tips on how to get rid of them. 
http://www.aquariumfish.net/information/ha..._trouble_p2.htm*

I will include pics of the ones I have...what are they??


----------



## Dr Exum

shutter13 said:


> idontknow said:
> 
> 
> 
> are the worms harmful to the fish?
> 
> 
> 
> no not at all... they're just annoying to look at
Click to expand...

 whew damn i was trippin thought my fish were gonna perish. they are rubbing themselves on the driftwood. those are definately what i got.... you say add salt huh?


----------



## Death in #'s

CREEPER415 said:


> go to your lfs and get some copper










thats not safe for piranha's


----------



## Dr Exum

??? copper safe or salt? btw how is your new fish?


----------

